# Betty in the pink...



## colpa110

A few pics of yesterdays walk... the first picture is the non pink side of her face so you can compare.. the last couple are just cute pics


----------



## kendal

what is it like down at the root close to the skin. ?


----------



## colpa110

Her skin seems fine unless she has been scratching..she has one small scab at
the moment. She does not seem to have eczema or dandruff etc.. which makes it puzzling. She has taken to nibbling her legs quite lot as well.


----------



## JulesB

How bizarre she has got a pink tinge!! Still as gorgeous as ever!!!


----------



## JoJo

Yep that is a shade of pink .... I have seen another adult cockapoo with lots of pink on her ears and around her muzzle ... she was a little darker cream in colouring than Betty but not as dark as Honey ...


----------



## colpa110

I could understand it more if it were both sides of her muzzle..


----------



## kendal

delta has dicoloration on her paws in kinda matches in with hear oat but I know its not ment to be their. she has been chewing her paws and the only thing thats stops her is piriton. she had wee crusty black bits on her paws too.


----------



## colpa110

I've tried Piriton and Benadryl - neither seem to help
Have tried soo many different things to help her...latest being apple cider vinegar in her water..I know..getting desperate.


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh Colin she's lovely and I love her in her equafleece! Xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

She's gorgeous! My friend's Goldendoodle has just started to go pink along her back funnily enough.......she doesn't know why either. 

Karen xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

My computer screen is a bit rubbish so can't see picture brilliantly but is she also pink around her ears? Has she been totally checked for ear problems as I know lots of allergies can also cause ear problems and that looks like the source of the pink to me?


----------



## colpa110

Her ears have always been pinkish,but the pink on the side of her muzzle is new ( in the last few weeks)... her ears are clean and have no gunk and do no smell so I think they are OK..the vet has never mentioned anything about them but am going to get him to check again.


----------



## mandym

Colin,have you tried malaseb shampoo for the itching? You can get it from the vets,one of my american cockers itched her feet until they looked very red and sore and malaseb worked wonders,where she had chewed like crazy,her fur had also gone a deep pinky red colour.one of my clients also gave me a tip,in between shampooing put some malaseb in a spray bottle,dilute with water and spray where they are itching to sooth xxx


----------



## colpa110

Hi Mandy

Have read a lot about Malaseb shampoo but have not tried it yet...I will ask the vet about it next week. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Janev1000

If dog's lick their paws a lot they can turn pinkish because of their saliva. When Betty sleeps, does she tend to rest her head on that side? Is she resting on something? Is another dog regularly licking that side of her face?!! Could it be anything to do with a yeast infection anywhere near that ear that is also affecting her muzzle on that side? If you google it there are others asking the same question for pale dogs. Perhaps it is more common but we don't see it on the darker dogs? A mystery that's for sure!!


----------



## M&M's mummy

colpa110 said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> Have read a lot about Malaseb shampoo but have not tried it yet...I will ask the vet about it next week. Thanks for the suggestion.


Colin I bought Monty Norclear shampoo which you can buy from vetuk without prescription it is almost identical to Malesab :

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-shampoos...r-cat-dog-medicated-shampoo-300ml-bottle-p-47


----------



## M&M's mummy

Oh and Colin- Milly has started biting her legs and had turned them an Apricot / Pink.

But Monty whom suffers with yeasty ears has been fine since I have found another cleaner specifically for yeast infections and his ear is great and now Milly has started getting the itchies!!!!! arghhhhhhh


----------



## colpa110

Janev1000 said:


> If dog's lick their paws a lot they can turn pinkish because of their saliva. When Betty sleeps, does she tend to rest her head on that side? Is she resting on something? Is another dog regularly licking that side of her face?!! Could it be anything to do with a yeast infection anywhere near that ear that is also affecting her muzzle on that side? If you google it there are others asking the same question for pale dogs. Perhaps it is more common but we don't see it on the darker dogs? A mystery that's for sure!!


I don't think she is yeasty..no smell to suggest it and vet has not remarked on it. I know saliva can turn their fur pink but it's not a place she can lick herself and have never seen her lick her paws then rub her muzzle ( at least not often enough to do this) but hadn't even considered it could be another dog...she goes out with a dog walker during the week so COULD be a possibility. 
I called Wafcol as she is on their Salmon and Potato food and they claim to never have heard of this problem as a result of their food...(not sure they would admit to it anyway!!)....what with her nibbling patches of fur of her legs she is starting to look a right old state


----------



## colpa110

M&M's mummy said:


> Oh and Colin- Milly has started biting her legs and had turned them an Apricot / Pink.
> 
> But Monty whom suffers with yeasty ears has been fine since I have found another cleaner specifically for yeast infections and his ear is great and now Milly has started getting the itchies!!!!! arghhhhhhh


Hi Shirley

HNY to you...did the Norclear shampoo help??

What is it with our dogs - we seem feted. I even went out an bought some electric heaters for the house yesterday to see if it was my warm air central heating causing the problem..

Have you tried Burns foods at all?? Quite interesting info on their website..
they believe that over feeding a dog can cause skin/digestive problems and their recommended feeding guide is almost half of what I feed Betty ( I am currently going by Wafcols feeding guide - she is getting about 200g per day)

Hope you find something to help Milly's itchies - let me know if you do!!!


----------



## Janev1000

When Biscuit sleeps on any of his mats, he always tends to put his head on one side on the hard floor and makes the floor damp there, I guess from saliva coming from his mouth. Just wondered if it was possible where Betty sleeps but I guess it is highly unlikely that she always sleeps with her head on the same side.


----------



## colpa110

Another great point... that's why I love this site, I hadn't thought of this either.
She sleeps downstairs in her crate - I'm going to have to do some spot checks on her through the night now to find out


----------



## M&M's mummy

colpa110 said:


> Hi Shirley
> 
> HNY to you...did the Norclear shampoo help??
> 
> What is it with our dogs - we seem feted. I even went out an bought some electric heaters for the house yesterday to see if it was my warm air central heating causing the problem..
> 
> Have you tried Burns foods at all?? Quite interesting info on their website..
> they believe that over feeding a dog can cause skin/digestive problems and their recommended feeding guide is almost half of what I feed Betty ( I am currently going by Wafcols feeding guide - she is getting about 200g per day)
> 
> Hope you find something to help Milly's itchies - let me know if you do!!!




Hi Colin HNY 

We have only used the shampoo once on Monty- we bought it due to his yeast allergy. But since using that and his ear cleaner I have noticed that he doesn't chew his paws as much and his ear has cleared right up with the cleaner ( Malacetic).

Why Milly has started I don't know why!!! 

Mine are fed a diet of Barking Heads kibble and their week day evening meals are RAW. I feed Milly 50g of dry kibble and 100g of Raw and Monty has 60g of dry Kibble and 150g of Raw. Chicken wings they have two each and I bought them Turkey necks from Butchers the other day which was 3 kg and went into 4 meals each!!!! so a bit more than they normally have.

Milly has never had any issues so I am hoping this latest is just a passing phase.


----------



## M&M's mummy

Milly has always had apricot bits her muzzle and some on her paws and her lady bits  I mean her dad is the infamous Zac who is Apricot.

But we noticed these latest patches and it's where she has been biting her legs:











So not as pink as Betty more apricot but hey you can tell Betty that she has a friend with Milly and they can both swap colour changing stories


----------



## colpa110

M&M's mummy said:


> Milly has always had apricot bits her muzzle and some on her paws and her lady bits  I mean her dad is the infamous Zac who is Apricot.
> 
> But we noticed these latest patches and it's where she has been biting her legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not as pink as Betty more apricot but hey you can tell Betty that she has a friend with Milly and they can both swap colour changing stories


You seem more relaxed about than me...I get REALLY stressed to the point I can't sleep at night

Betty nibbles the front of her legs most - I hate seeing her do it and don't know why she is doing it more frequently lately. To me it's like watching a child play with razor blades ( I do know I'm a bit OTT) but that's how I feel - perhaps its because I'm a first time dog owner and don't know how much
scratching or nibbling is normal....

They can start their own ''pink ladies'' gang


----------



## M&M's mummy

Milly's is a new thing we are hoping it was due to her coat getting long and maybe a few matts irritating her or the heating or something so am relaxed especially now she has been cut and doesn't seem to be doing it too much now. However if it continues I will not be so relaxed!!!

Monty has had ear problems since a puppy and I have it almost under control now. He has very hairy inner ears and narrow ear canals and we have just have to accept that he will be prone to getting yeast infections, though before I found what works it use to drive us and poor Monty mad


----------



## S.Claire

Oh Colin I have just caught up with the thread. I initially thought you had dyed it that colour. How bizarre... I have never heard of this happening to dogs before. That's why this site is so good. There are lots of people with words of comfort and advice and I hope one of them works for you. Try not to worry too much!! I know easier said than done. Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## colpa110

S.Claire said:


> Oh Colin I have just caught up with the thread. I initially thought you had dyed it that colour. How bizarre... I have never heard of this happening to dogs before. That's why this site is so good. There are lots of people with words of comfort and advice and I hope one of them works for you. Try not to worry too much!! I know easier said than done. Good luck and keep us posted xx


Thanks Susie, I'm off to the vet again this evening - it will be interesting to see what he has to say. Will keep you posted.


----------



## JulesB

http://www.dindins.co.uk/nutrition/pet-problems/itching

Just had this website recommended to me and was looking at the nutrition piece and the frequently asked questions. Am sure you've got these things covered but still thought it may be an interesting read for you (i'm finding it interesting!!).


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi Colin, sorry to see Betty giving you more to worry about! Just a thought but I have known many white dogs with this problem, also light coloured low shedding breeds like Westies, maltese, bichons etc. It might be worth a google and contacting some breed clubs as they may have some good advice/treatments to help you.
Happy new year Colin and Betty xxx


----------



## colpa110

Thanks Jules, will have a good look tomorrow. Just come back from the vets,he is quite stumped by bettys confusing symptoms. He is going to have a word with a skin specialist tomorrow although he now thinks she may have flea allergy.....in his words she is a complicated case...just my luck!!!!
He has put her on steroids to give temporary relief from the itching until the cause of the problem can be established. I really didn't want her to have steroids but feel having tried so many things that I don't have a choice. Feeling pretty sad tonight


----------



## weez74

Don't be sad. It may be that whatever it is, gets a kick up the bum from the steroids, disappears and we will never find out what it was! Fingers crossed x


----------



## JulesB

Fingers crossed the steroids stop her scratching as once it's under control it will be easier to identify what has caused it by exposing her to different things at different times.

I am sure the steroids are just a short term thing just to get it under control for now.

You'll be next on tablets after all this stress with Betty!


----------



## wellerfeller

oh Colin, sorry you are feeling so sad about Betty, you will get to the bottom of it eventually. I am still with you on the allergy idea, its just finding out what the cause is.
A friend around the corner has a huge beautiful labradoodle, he is also pale and gets a very pink bum and staining on his body from itching and it turns out he has numerous allergies and has this vial of serum flown over from switzerland and has jabs every 4 weeks.
In the summer its the grass and pollen and in the winter its the wet, spores and house dust that sets him off. So it may be numerous things causing her itching just take comfort that you are on the case and doing all you can to help Betty.


----------



## colpa110

Blimey , that must be expensive. I think you are right in that she has a combination on problems as her symptoms do not fit exactly in to any one cause...the vet says that by giving the steroid it will give them further clues to what might be causing the problem. Whatever it is it looks like it is going to be a long haul....good job she is so damn cute
Thanks for your support - feeling a bit sorry for myself!


----------



## caradunne

Hi Colin, just got round to catching up, I have been sooooooooo busy with Christmas and helping daughter with her Masters dissertation. The picture of Betty's pink ear fur is identical to Izzy's, hope the itching gets sorted. izzy scratches quite a lot but never gets sore. Her skin is very fine and pale pink. I think it is very sensitive so I am careful. I tend to just use water now to rinse off the mud and restrict baths to once every two weeks. Her fur just goes beige with the mud staining and I keep her clipped, sadly as I love the long shaggy look, but love Izzy too much to put her through the stress of managing it as she hates being groomed. Good luck.


----------



## colpa110

caradunne said:


> Hi Colin, just got round to catching up, I have been sooooooooo busy with Christmas and helping daughter with her Masters dissertation. The picture of Betty's pink ear fur is identical to Izzy's, hope the itching gets sorted. izzy scratches quite a lot but never gets sore. Her skin is very fine and pale pink. I think it is very sensitive so I am careful. I tend to just use water now to rinse off the mud and restrict baths to once every two weeks. Her fur just goes beige with the mud staining and I keep her clipped, sadly as I love the long shaggy look, but love Izzy too much to put her through the stress of managing it as she hates being groomed. Good luck.


Sounds like you have been VERY busy.. I had noticed you had not been on here much lately . The joys of having a white dog eh... I wonder if they are generally more prone to skin conditions??
I know what you mean about clipping them - I think a lot of us are drawn to them for their lovely shaggy coats only to have to take most of it off - but as you say we have to consider the dogs comfort and welfare first.
Betty has always scratched but has got gradually worse but the leg nibbling only started in the last few weeks and this is worse to witness. I hope the vet can come up with some kind of solution for her.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Sorry you're having a hard time with Betty Colin :/ Although I will say that I don't think the pink fur is a problem, my Izzie has it in places as well, in the corners of her eyes, her chin, bits inbetween her toes on her paws etc, I think it's just her saliva & the gunky stuff that comes out of her eyes that has just darkened her fur a bit, it is darker on her chin where she licks it so that is my guess. I wouldn't worry about it 
But I do hope the itching gets sorted out :/ It must be difficut for you not knowing  x


----------



## colpa110

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Sorry you're having a hard time with Betty Colin :/ Although I will say that I don't think the pink fur is a problem, my Izzie has it in places as well, in the corners of her eyes, her chin, bits inbetween her toes on her paws etc, I think it's just her saliva & the gunky stuff that comes out of her eyes that has just darkened her fur a bit, it is darker on her chin where she licks it so that is my guess. I wouldn't worry about it
> But I do hope the itching gets sorted out :/ It must be difficut for you not knowing  x


Thanks Laura - yes I'm not really bothered about the pink fur.. I was more curious as to why it was there. The vet said it is because of the saliva but I
never see her lick herself there although I know it could be from where she rubs her paw there ( but not entirely convinced)... I understand a lot of white dogs have pink staining ..the scratching is bad but the leg nibbling is even worse


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

colpa110 said:


> Thanks Laura - yes I'm not really bothered about the pink fur.. I was more curious as to why it was there. The vet said it is because of the saliva but I
> never see her lick herself there although I know it could be from where she rubs her paw there ( but not entirely convinced)... I understand a lot of white dogs have pink staining ..the scratching is bad but the leg nibbling is even worse


Fair enough, if it's near her eye it could be the sleepy brown stuff that they get if Betty gets it? One of Izzie's eyes has gone really dark in the corner because of it but the other hasn't.

I hope the itching & biting stops :/ Although i've noticed that Poppy chews her feet quite a lot after her feet have been wet & are drying off? Dad said it's because it tingles (like when we have really cold feet & put them in a bath of hot water or something). Could it be anything like that? Just a brainstorm...


----------



## colpa110

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Fair enough, if it's near her eye it could be the sleepy brown stuff that they get if Betty gets it? One of Izzie's eyes has gone really dark in the corner because of it but the other hasn't.
> 
> I hope the itching & biting stops :/ Although i've noticed that Poppy chews her feet quite a lot after her feet have been wet & are drying off? Dad said it's because it tingles (like when we have really cold feet & put them in a bath of hot water or something). Could it be anything like that? Just a brainstorm...


I don't think this is the case with Betty as she nibble first thing in the morning - but thanks for the suggestion....so many questions .... not enough answers!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

colpa110 said:


> I don't think this is the case with Betty as she nibble first thing in the morning - but thanks for the suggestion....so many questions .... not enough answers!!


Oh right :/ Not great then, is it very often the nibbling? Mine scratch & nibble quite a bit, but not so bad that I think there's a problem if you know what I mean. Could she have gotten into a habit or do you definitely think there's something bothering her? :/


----------



## colpa110

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Oh right :/ Not great then, is it very often the nibbling? Mine scratch & nibble quite a bit, but not so bad that I think there's a problem if you know what I mean. Could she have gotten into a habit or do you definitely think there's something bothering her? :/


Never having had a dog before I don't really know how much is normal but I think
she scratches way too much. I think about 50% of it may now be habit as when I tell her to stop scratching half the time she will but the other half of the time she is just determined - even if it stop her with my hand she just moves away and carries on scratching. The first 20 mins in the morning when she wakes are are generally the worst - she's at it pretty much non stop. She also scuffs the side of head along the carpet or even outside on the patio
I think I would just feel better if I knew what it was causing it... the vet does not want to do allergy testing just yet though - have to say I am not very good at being patient and struggling to stay positive.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

colpa110 said:


> Never having had a dog before I don't really know how much is normal but I think
> she scratches way too much. I think about 50% of it may now be habit as when I tell her to stop scratching half the time she will but the other half of the time she is just determined - even if it stop her with my hand she just moves away and carries on scratching. The first 20 mins in the morning when she wakes are are generally the worst - she's at it pretty much non stop. She also scuffs the side of head along the carpet or even outside on the patio
> I think I would just feel better if I knew what it was causing it... the vet does not want to do allergy testing just yet though - have to say I am not very good at being patient and struggling to stay positive.


Hmm fair enough :/ I'd be a bit annoyed that the vet wasn't allergy testing so you can sort out if there is a problem. Izzie likes to itch by rolling around on the floor and also moving around the bottom of my bed itching her neck if you knwo what I mean, but I think the bed thing is just because she likes the feel of it because she does it loads lol. Hope you find the cause & can sort it out.


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit was also scuffing his head along the patio in the morning, as well as scooting but both seemed to have calmed down now. I used the Thornit powder in his ears - even though I couldn't see anything in there - but it seems to have done the trick.


----------



## colpa110

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit was also scuffing his head along the patio in the morning, as well as scooting but both seemed to have calmed down now. I used the Thornit powder in his ears - even though I couldn't see anything in there - but it seems to have done the trick.


Hi Jane

Did Biscuits ears smell?? Betty has no odour from her ears at all - the vet did not seem to think it is ear related although did take a swab last night.
I'm glad the Thornit worked for you - I might give it a try anyway... I don't feel
I have anything to lose!!


----------



## JoJo

Colin try to be positive and happy, you have Betty bossy bum after all   ... 

I know how horrible it is when things are not right with our dogs ... we worry and get stressed so much about our dogs. I have no idea what is causing all this for Betty so wont try to guess :S but you as an owner are doing everything you can for Betty (fab owner) and I am sure it will turn out good ... and we are all hear for you 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> Colin try to be positive and happy, you have Betty bossy bum after all   ...
> 
> I know how horrible it is when things are not right with our dogs ... we worry and get stressed so much about our dogs. I have no idea what is causing all this for Betty so wont try to guess :S but you as an owner are doing everything you can for Betty (fab owner) and I am sure it will turn out good ... and we are all hear for you
> 
> Big hugs xxx


Thanks JoJo - I will try..I know you have had your share of doggie heartache too..I think I just need some sleep ... I actually dream about Betty's problems..how sad is that!! Perhaps a stiff drink or two or three or four is required Guess I just love my BBN toooo much


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Thanks JoJo - I will try..I know you have had your share of doggie heartache too..I think I just need some sleep ... I actually dream about Betty's problems..how sad is that!! Perhaps a stiff drink or two or three or four is required Guess I just love my BBN toooo much


Turn to drink or cake  always a good plan ... and lots of it 

As you know I was a mess when Oakley became frustrated and I panicked .. maybe I was naive about the situation with Honey's on going split season season and an up for it young male ... but hey I am only human and we all panick and react in haste at times .. but I had so much support from professionals and friends on here (thanks all) .. and now 3 or so months on Oakley is happy and back to his normal self, staying with my parents, so always in my life.. so things have worked out well .. dont get me wrong I miss him and his energy but I still get to see that when we visit ... and speakerphone is great for cockapoo communication ...   

Now go and open a few bottle of plonk Colin ... nothing wrong with loving your cockapoo or poos    we all do on here .... don't tell anyone but I dream about all my cockapoos too shhhhhhh


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

JoJo how come you decided to let Oakley stay at your parents instead of coming back home? Just curious to know how you made the decision, i'm sure you miss him being around :/ xx


----------



## JoJo

Oakley being at my parents means he will not be around in season girls (Honey & Picnic will season possibly twice a year each) that means Oakley may be tense or have to be removed from the family home up to 4 times a year .. I have thought long and hard about this and I dont think this is fair on Oakley or me .... he is so happy and he loves my parents and their 3 dogs .. we visit often and I am still very much part of his life ... 

He is happy and I feel more content about the situation now ... took me a while to make the decision to let him stay with my parents ..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Fair enough  I understand what you mean having two females coming into season x


----------



## JoJo

I do talk to him on speakerphone .. and we visit often as a family, plus the kids go to stay with my parents for weekends ... he is so settled and I just want him to be in my life but settled too .... he doesnt need to be uptight like that again  He will mature and may be ok one day around girl in season he cant have ... then we could review, but that may not be fair on my parents .. they love him as much as I do ... many have advised me he will mature and be able to deal with the girls in the future .. so you never know ..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I'm sure he will mature eventually, he could have even been neutured to help. But at least he is settled now & back to normal  But as you said your parents may want to keep him.


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha ha .. my parents always wanted a cockapoo.. think they always had the eye on Oakley   only teasing ... he is in a good place .. they brought me up after all lol xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Glad things worked out well for everyone  Who wouldn't want a cockapoo  xxx


----------



## colpa110

Yes, glad you have found a good solution that works for you and Oakley...your parents sound great.


----------



## JoJo

How is your lovely pink gal today Colin ???

Hope you chilled last night ... xxx


----------



## colpa110

Last night when I got home she was still scratching but about 50% less and no leg nibbling....she had her second steroid tablet last night and this morning
(when she is usually at her worst time) she still scratched and nibbled but no where near as much as usual...I'm not sure what conclusions the vet will be able to draw from this as from what I could gather he expected the steroids to stop the itching completely or not at all depending on what's causing it!!!
Anyway he is due to call me today for an update after speaking to a skin sepcialist...I'm wondering whether a bit of a scalping might help!!


----------



## JoJo

Keep us posted .. great a skin specialist is being called in to help ... stick with it Colin .. if anyone can sort this out, you can   sending you my hug as support xxx

I guess if Betty was cut a little shorter you see her skin clearer, but even when Honey is long as they are paler you can see quiet a bit of skin although mainly tummy and back area .. the rest needs to be cut shorter on Honey to see her skin.. oh fluffy dogs


----------



## JoJo

Colin .. how is Betty's itching and scratching??

I have just been looking for my next doggy shampoo purchase .. and saw this ... thought of Betty .. 

I know you have tried so many things but thought I would share it with you 

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/p...ampoo-and-conditioners/pet-head-lifes-an-itch


----------



## colpa110

Still Itching a scratching....despite having steroids ( she took the last one last 
night)..I have to do another Advocate treatment on Saturday...see how that goes and then report back to the vet...
She doesn't have any scabs etc..at the moment. As long as she is not 'harming' herself I can cope with the scratching and may have to accept that she is just an itchy dog...she is not at all depressed etc..
The next step at the vet would be skin scrapes...but they have said that they 
will have to take about 20 from around her face
I'm not sure I am ready to put her through that yet.

Thanks for the recomendation and for thinking of us.. I have heard good things
about Otameal/Aloe Vera and tea tree so will give it a try. OMG ANOTHER
shampoo.... I think I will hold a Xmas raffle on here for all the things I've bought
but hardly ever used


----------



## wellerfeller

Oh I don't blame you for not being ready for the skin scrapes.....yet another GA for little Betty. Glad to hear she isn't depressed, mind you I think it would take ALOT to knock the pocket rocket down. Atleast you will have this first line of investigation out of the way and the next stage should help you get somewhere.


----------



## colpa110

wellerfeller said:


> Oh I don't blame you for not being ready for the skin scrapes.....yet another GA for little Betty. Glad to hear she isn't depressed, mind you I think it would take ALOT to knock the pocket rocket down. Atleast you will have this first line of investigation out of the way and the next stage should help you get somewhere.


What's a GA?? ( am I being thick??)
I fluctuate between oh..just accept she is itchy and stop getting so stressed
about it - to.. I am determined to get to the bottom of it...
another indication of how decisive I am!!


----------



## JoJo

GA I think is general anaesthetic but hey what do I know  

Nothing wrong with being indecisive.. is there .. or maybe there is .. oh I don’t know  

I am very indecisive...


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Colin I think I read you use apple cider vinegar in her water? I've just started using that for Biscuit as he has developed tear stains with teething. It also suggests it can be used as a spray to stop itching. I think the mix is 50/50. Not sure if you have tried this but may be something to try. I googled the vinegar and there are so many uses for it - as well as being very beneficial for our health too!


----------



## colpa110

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Colin I think I read you use apple cider vinegar in her water? I've just started using that for Biscuit as he has developed tear stains with teething. It also suggests it can be used as a spray to stop itching. I think the mix is 50/50. Not sure if you have tried this but may be something to try. I googled the vinegar and there are so many uses for it - as well as being very beneficial for our health too!


Hi Jane

Yes, I put a small tea spoon in her water daily - she has no tear staining
but not sure if it helps with anything else.
I read that too about spraying it on their skin ....I haven't tried it yet tho as it has got such a strong smell...


----------



## Janev1000

Yes true! Hadn't thought about that!


----------



## colpa110

Some of you may remember this thread from last year....well think pink got quite bad before disappearing, however it has now stared to come back..I can nit work out any pattern at all....weird !


----------



## lady amanda

Colin, do you think it could be seasonal?


----------



## colpa110

That's what I was thinking Mo...but what exactly I wonder?


----------



## lady amanda

maybe from the leaves...as she has allergies...did anything surface through the testing that said she was allergic to mold?? when the leaves fall they essentially decompose and mold spores are around in the fall. I have asthma issues this time of year because of it...so maybe this is how she reacts to this time of year??? just an idea


----------



## colpa110

Nothing to Mold specifically but various grasses...but I am sure you are on the right track!


----------

